# Plant Identification : Pasture Identifications



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats in your pasture. charts in either html or pdf format 
http://www.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr175/agr175.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pasture Identifications *

and here is another one
http://essmextension.tamu.edu/plants/toxics/woody-thorns-1.aspx


----------

